# Schwinn American



## rennfaron (Mar 18, 2020)

Never seen an american setup like this - low and stretched looking. Pretty cool. Crazy price. 









						antique schwinn - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

My bike from 1954 Schwinn American with many miles on it and all original including chain, hand...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 18, 2020)

1955 was the first year for the American and some other middleweights so maybe they have a late 1954 serial #. Definitely a repainted bike, the seat is different from stock too. Maybe it looks stretched because of the (non-original) layback seatpost??


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 18, 2020)

Definitely. I wasn't saying stretched, as the frame is stretched, just looks it because of the seat post and drop bars. Thought it had a cool look to it.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 18, 2020)

No comment on the ridiculous price?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

Comment?  Seller is out of his ?!?!?! mind!


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 18, 2020)

I will happily say it if no one else will.  That sumbitch is on crack.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

I like the shifter that goes nowhere held on with nothing........  Can't even roll it down to the gas station to pump up the tires?


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 21, 2020)

1964 deluxe American  








						1964 SCHWINN DELUXE AMERICAN MENS TANK BIKE PANTHER JAGUAR S7 SLIMLINE VINTAGE!  | eBay
					

The tires are 26x1 3/4". It is in the original and very appealing red colored factory paint.  Sold as is simply because it is used. (not a bad thing) They may need standard tuning, greasing, may have old tires, surface rust etc.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## hotrod (Mar 21, 2020)

if you look close the crank is just setting in the bottom bracket. it is not bolted in. the ad has to be a joke!


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=402172663441 Oh man, shadow27 has the worst tedious longest descriptions ever ( and has forever ) scroll down, around 20 paragraphs,  I want to poke my eyes out!, does anyone fall for his BS.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 22, 2020)

mrg said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=402172663441 Oh man, shadow27 has the worst tedious longest descriptions ever ( and has forever ) scroll down, around 20 paragraphs,  I want to poke my eyes out!, does anyone fall for his BS.



The link to shadow27 bike is not the one originally discussed.  On a different note.  I bought a bike from him.  The description made me want to scream!  Not really description.  Mostly disclaimer and inane rambling.  Poor actual description about the item being sold.  His photos are just about worthless and intentionally hides flaws.  I debated for a long time.  It was what I wanted.  I hit the button.  Bike was  not that great and dealing with the guy was worse than reading the listing!  Beware.  Might have to hold your nose and cross your fingers with that E-bay seller!


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 22, 2020)

mrg said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=402172663441 Oh man, shadow27 has the worst tedious longest descriptions ever ( and has forever ) scroll down, around 20 paragraphs,  I want to poke my eyes out!, does anyone fall for his BS.




I was comparing it to the Schwinn American that was a basket case.. this one looked very original and complete. I have bought several bikes from him .. Nice guy.. He’s just flippin bike’s..you get what you see.. Yes I wish he would take out all the BS.. My favorite is the “with the high price of gas why not ride a bike” It doesn’t matter if gas is $4.00 a gal or $1.75


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 22, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> I was comparing it to the Schwinn American that was a basket case.. this one looked very original and complete. I have bought several bikes from him .. Nice guy.. He’s just flippin bike’s..you get what you see.. Yes I wish he would take out all the BS.. My favorite is the “with the high price of gas why not ride a bike” It doesn’t matter if gas is $4.00 a gal or $1.75



I bought a bike from him, no packing materials, forks poking out of the box, rack Bent, chainwheel folded, nuts and bolts loose in box, amazed parts weren't missing! He was good about it, gave partial refund with no BS!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 22, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> I was comparing it to the Schwinn American that was a basket case.. this one looked very original and complete. I have bought several bikes from him .. Nice guy.. He’s just flippin bike’s..you get what you see.. Yes I wish he would take out all the BS.. My favorite is the “with the high price of gas why not ride a bike” It doesn’t matter if gas is $4.00 a gal or $1.75



His old listing reads "with the poor economy"!  He had that since 2008.  Things got much better.  Then now.  No reason for him to edit the listing now!


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2020)

I too have bought a bike or two from him over the years, I think he sells other people’s collections and does not have to much knowledge of what he’s selling so adds sh&t to his description, I was just saying why, just put what you know and let the pictures tell the story, better pics would help too.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 22, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> I bought a bike from him, no packing materials, forks poking out of the box, rack Bent, chainwheel folded, nuts and bolts loose in box, amazed parts weren't missing! He was good about it, gave partial refund with no BS!



Sounds like my box.  Fenders bent, no wrapping so lots more chips.  He made SOMEWHAT good on it.  Sent me replacement parts that were no better that what was damaged.
Problem is he is selling way tooooooo  much product and doesn't pay attention to the condition of what is in the specific listing.  He is a certain type in the hobby.  
I just worked with what was in the box and learned a lesson!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 22, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> I was comparing it to the Schwinn American that was a basket case.. this one looked very original and complete. I have bought several bikes from him .. Nice guy.. He’s just flippin bike’s..you get what you see.. Yes I wish he would take out all the BS.. My favorite is the “with the high price of gas why not ride a bike” It doesn’t matter if gas is $4.00 a gal or $1.75



Yeah.  You get what you see.  Only if it is shown in photos and described in listing.  Nice guy?  Money is being exchanged so that should not be the primary consideration.  
Nice doesn't always mean being pleasant while throwing out a lot of excuses


----------



## 1motime (Mar 22, 2020)

mrg said:


> I too have bought a bike or two from him over the years, I think he sells other people’s collections and does not have to much knowledge of what he’s selling so adds sh&t to his description, I was just saying why, just put what you know and let the pictures tell the story, better pics would help too.



He lives on a country road on the middle of Wisconsin.  Got a huge sign in the front yard.  I BUY BICYCLES.  He has a lineup of bikes for sale on the edge of the road.  His way of making a buck.  That's cool.  Different pace for sure.  If you choose to step into the big time market place on E-bay than pay attention to what you are selling!


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 22, 2020)

What I meant by nice guy is that a month or so I drove down and picked up a bike and met him.. He showed me some of his bikes.. Several years earlier I had gotten a bike from him and I wasn’t happy with it.. He took it back.. And he didn’t block me from buying from him again..  Not sure what more than that you could ask for.. I have been blocked by people even when it was a totally legit reason.. One of whom is a member here.. In another instance the guy canceled the order and said he no longer had the part.. I got a refund  and gave him positive feedback but rated him neutral on shipping because he never shipped my item so he blocked me.. Bottom line, some of the things I get are way better than I expected some of the things are worse.. Usually it’s my fault for not looking closely enough at the item.. I expect to have damage when I get a bike shipped..


----------



## 1motime (Mar 22, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> What I meant by nice guy is that a month or so I drove down and picked up a bike and met him.. He showed me some of his bikes.. Several years earlier I had gotten a bike from him and I wasn’t happy with it.. He took it back.. And he didn’t block me from buying from him again..  Not sure what more than that you could ask for.. I have been blocked by people even when it was a totally legit reason.. One of whom is a member here.. In another instance the guy canceled the order and said he no longer had the part.. I got a refund  and gave him positive feedback but rated him neutral on shipping because he never shipped my item so he blocked me.. Bottom line, some of the things I get are way better than I expected some of the things are worse.. Usually it’s my fault for not looking closely enough at the item.. I expect to have damage when I get a bike shipped..



I saw you are in Wisconsin also.  If it worked out to your satisfaction than that is great.  You were able to check it out in person.  I am not saying that the guy is bad.  Just that maybe should be more mindful with description.
Much different when the deal goes down through e-bay.  In the long run I did get what I was after.  Just not a smooth deal at all and in hind sight I would have passed.  
I tell myself all the time-Buyer Beware !


----------



## spoker (Mar 22, 2020)

if this is the guy i sold a black phantom to there is somthing not right with him,hes about 20 min east of stillwater


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 22, 2020)

spoker said:


> if this is the guy i sold a black phantom to there is somthing not right with him,hes about 20 min east of stillwater




Not him.. He lives in Fond du lac .. About 4hrs East of Stillwater.. But whatever..


----------

